# 3D Murals (bas relief)



## florescu (Nov 22, 2007)

3D murals created in plaster with oil finish. The deepens could be up to 9 inch.
All the murals are custom design  ENJOY!
*17'x12'* 





*8'x24'*




*10'x17'*


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 22, 2007)

Welcome Florescu:
Magnificent work! It must cost a fortune to have something like that done. Keep uip the good work, its beautiful.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Florescu,

That's some beatutiful work. What doe's it cost and how long does it take, for instance, the waterfall down the stairs?


----------



## florescu (Nov 29, 2007)

ToolGuy said:


> Hi Florescu,
> 
> That's some beatutiful work. What doe's it cost and how long does it take, for instance, the waterfall down the stairs?


thank you  165hours x $125


----------



## StevePM (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow -- I've never seen anything like that before.  Thanks for the new ideas!


----------



## ToolGuy (Nov 30, 2007)

florescu said:


> thank you  165hours x $125



Kind of like a new Rolls Royce, if you gotta ask the price... hehe  

But seriously, you have a unique tallent and that work is way time consuming. I can see someone paying upward of 20K, especially considering the staircase probably ran double that or more.


----------



## florescu (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know any one else doing this kind of murals....do you? 
Why do you really need a Rolls Royce when you can enjoy the life!
5'x18' RELAX


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey, I didn't authorize you to use my likeness in a commercial work. 

That's awesome, makes me feel lazy. hehe


----------



## florescu (Apr 9, 2008)

I miss from this forum for a while, but I bring you some new work;


----------



## ToolGuy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ooooo... Sexy!  

I know when you're not posting you are busy creating your masterpieces.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are fantastic. Thank you for sharing.

Something like that is very time consuming, what are the costs involved?


----------



## Hack (Apr 10, 2008)

Simply amazing work!  Bravo!!!


----------



## prasanna (Sep 10, 2010)

very very nice work,it make me feel i`m nothing to you!


----------



## DebbieG (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow!   I've been thinking about doing a medium sized asian symbol on a wall using spackle and then highlighting it with a clear pearly paint but this is amazing!
I can't imagine how much time this must take!
Beautiful work!


----------



## SJNServices (Sep 11, 2010)

Now that is truly incredible work!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## linute34 (Nov 26, 2010)

really amazing, and here are my works:
http://www.wallsdecorating.eu/img/foto.jpg
http://www.wallsdecorating.eu/media/image/reljef wall decoratio privatus baraljefas/stucco art.jpg
http://www.wallsdecorating.eu/media...eninis/wall decoration-plastic art-stucco.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2013)

I hadn't seen these before, they are great.


----------



## m4p (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, those are gorgeous!


----------

